# Opinions Please - Seiko 5 Snzh Divers



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Good morning all!

Recently I've looking at Seiko divers a lot. Of course, there's the classic SKX007, but I'm drawn to the more vintage-looking SNZH5x models. I really like the bezel design and the domed crystal.

On my interweb travels, I've seen quite a few of the fifty-fathoms mods, but I prefer the original Seiko design.

From photos I've seen, I'm finding it hard to decide whether I like the blue SNZH53 or the black SNZH55 dialled version better. I did a search here, but only came up with one review by AlexC1981 (click here).

So what are your opinions? What's the nicer, blue- or black-dialled? Does anyone have both? How do they compare side-by-side in the metal?

Here they both are:

















Source: direct from the Seiko website:

Thanks in advance for your help!

Cheers

-wotsch


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Those are both really nice- I like the FF mod too, and the Black Bay (which I think is based on this one?)

Of these, I would edge towards the blue, I think- But that may be because I don't have a blue-faced watch at the moment!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd say that *one of each* is *essential*!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Personally I`d recommend going for one of these...

*SEIKO-5 Sports SNZH57, cal. 7S36C 23 Jewels.*



IMO the the black/gold version is so much warmer then the other two B)

Otherwise I`d agree with the man in the bin - go for both :wink2:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I prefer blue dials, and the white date background is easier to read


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Both are beauties but the black day date window does it for me. :yes:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I can't comment on the blue dialled one but I had the black dialled one and it looked great. Not overly large and quite 'dressy' compared to a lot of Seiko's offerings










Edit; oops, just noticed mine was the white dial. Still nice though.....


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

White wins


----------



## gmc38 (Dec 3, 2010)

Black would be my choice.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't like the white one much. The one with gold indices is attractive, but I'm never sure about gold with a steel case. I think I'm tending towards the black dial because of the black date-wheel.

Am I right that the blue dial has a sunburst effect whereas the black one doesn't?

-wotsch


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Black dialled watches are two a penny...the blue is different, IMHO, and as said before, I prefer the white day/date wheels.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The more I look at these the more I like them.... I'm not sure which either but I rather like the idea of a blue one as it would make a change..... I think Drum may have a point though..


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

All 4 are great but I love blue dial watches so probably blue for me....)


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

How about an orange one. :lol:


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

Would have to be the blue dialled one for me.

Although the black with gold indices looks good too


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Another vote for the blue dial from me :thumbup: Although a lot of people around here would just buy both, of course! :lol:


----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

All black?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Another vote for the black and gold B)


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

I Like the blue, are you going for the J or K model movement?


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

What about this baby!










Bling Bling!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

MuckMonkey said:


> All black?


I like that!



badshot said:


> I Like the blue, are you going for the J or K model movement?


I can't find any J models for sale - one on the Bay, but abroad, and I'd rather buy a new one.

Tending towards the 55. Just need to make my mind up. Do I really need a new watch...

-wotsch


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

badshot said:


> I Like the blue, are you going for the J or K model movement?


Actually, there's no difference in the build quality of the movement... the J models are built for the Japanese market, and have to say 'Made in Japan' on the dial, the K models are for the European market, and have longer bracelets to suit the market...see here, from an internet search I did years ago.

Seiko J1 and K1 models

FAQ: What's the difference between Seiko J1 models and the K1 models.

The J1 models are for the Far and Middle East markets. They have the days in English and Arabic. They have to say â€˜Made in Japanâ€™ on the face. Some have a rubber strap, others have a bracelet. The J1 models often have a shorter bracelet to suit the smaller wrist of that market place.

The K1 models are for the European market and they have the days in English and French/Spanish. Again, they can come with a rubber strap, or a bracelet, but for the European market, they have the full size bracelet*. *

* There is absolutely no difference in build quality.*


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Blue for me , but I have got one of these.










:fox


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

wotsch said:


> Do I really need a new watch...
> 
> -wotsch


Now go and wash your mouth out with soap and water !


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm probably going to get flamed for this but I really don't like 5's. I've got ten Seikos and only one of them is a 5 (blue dialled SNK807K2). Every time I put it on I look at the number 5 on the dial and it just seems that somehow it's a 'lesser' grade of watch than the normal Seikos.... It's a perfectly good watch and looks very good on the mesh strap but I can't get over the feeling that it's a budget item and not as good my other Seikos. Irrational, perhaps, but there you go.

Rob


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> *I'm probably going to get flamed for this *but I really don't like 5's.


Unlikely mate, everyone on here is entitled to an opinion :thumbup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I suppose it's what you mean by "normal Seikos" . If by that you mean Grand Seikos or Credors, then yes the 5s are of a lesser quality, otherwise they are as good as, if not better than most other offerings.... What makes you think they are inferior ?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Davey P said:


> everyone on here is entitled to an opinion :thumbup:


You have to be careful of context when you say that... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I%27m_entitled_to_my_opinion ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm probably going to get flamed for this *but I really don't like 5's.
> ...


Goggleman isn`t wrong, mind you I can relate to the sentiment, every time I see one of these...



I get this urge to reach for one of these...










:lol:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Another vote for the blue dial from me :thumbup: Although a lot of people around here would just buy both, of course! :lol:


At last the correct answer. :notworthy:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Did someone mention orange???

Love orange...............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

newwy said:


> Did someone mention orange???
> 
> Love orange...............


Like that :yes:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, after humming and harrumphing for long enough, I made up my mind and ordered a blue one today - the SNZH53K1!

When I looked at my watches, I saw that the black dials outnumber the few blueish or blue dials: one of my Spezichrons, one of my Poljots, and my jump-hour.

The other blue dial I had (also a Seiko) was just sold, so a replacement blue Seiko is just the job.

So now the next question: who can suggest a good strap to go with the blue dial? 

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Real pictures of the black and blue (nicked form monsterwatches...)





































I would go with the black but I'm biased as I don't get along well with blue watches. I get tiered of them too fast.

But I'm with Mach, I also bought the black one with gold accents after debating with myself if I shouldn't pick the safest bet and no regrets whatsoever. The golden bits are not over the top and gives the watch a more vintage look.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wotsch said:


> Well, after humming and harrumphing for long enough, I made up my mind and ordered a blue one today - the SNZH53K1!


Uuups, seems I joined this discussion too late....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> wotsch said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after humming and harrumphing for long enough, I made up my mind and ordered a blue one today - the SNZH53K1!
> ...


Pay attention that man!!  :lol:


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

What would worry me is that both the crystal and bezel are Hardlex. Scratches would completely ruin the watch.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> What would worry me is that both the crystal and bezel are Hardlex. Scratches would completely ruin the watch.


But that's also what makes this watch so beautiful. The numbers on the bezel are not printed on top of the bezel but are beneath the Hardlex. You just have to be careful with it, as with any other watch. But then again I don't understand the concept of a beater... if I'm in a situation that might potentially damage the watch I would take it off...


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

They do look really nice, modern without being too over the top which isn't an easy balance.... I can think of a some top end Swiss manufacturers who could learn a bit from the design of these .....


----------

